# Board width and boot size



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> I currently ride a 2011 KS World Wide Weapon (standard, not the wide version).
> 
> While looking online i saw the recommended boot size for this board is 7-9
> K2 Snowboard Size Chart - 2011 | evo
> ...


This will depend a on your foot size (not your shoe size or boot size). A size 10.5 shoe size will equate to a 9.5 snowboard boot size, but lets check the actual foot measurements. What is your barefoot (no socks please) length measurement?


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> This will depend a on your foot size (not your shoe size or boot size). A size 10.5 shoe size will equate to a 9.5 snowboard boot size, but lets check the actual foot measurements. What is your barefoot (no socks please) length measurement?


26cm, or 10.2inch give or take a couple of mm.

i think my current snowboard boot size is 10.5 (Salomon F20 - like in this link Salomon F20 Snowboard Boot 2008 | evo outlet)

I can strap the shoes in and take a couple of snapshots if that helps...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> 26cm, or 10.2inch give or take a couple of mm.
> 
> i think my current snowboard boot size is 10.5 (Salomon F20 - like in this link Salomon F20 Snowboard Boot 2008 | evo outlet)
> 
> ...


Hi Fox,

26 cm is actually a size 8 in snowboard boots. If you have a moment please join us over here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-52.html#post2603321 and we will get some photos there to get your boot issue corrected. Get that right first and all of your other gear choices will fall in place.

STOKED!


----------

